# How Do I test This 12 volt Motor



## mike204 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have this motor from a hydraulic pump off a dump trailer I have tooken it off, eliminated the solenoid and I want to just try and power it up and see if it works. It spins freely Im wondering where to ground it Im assuming power is the lead shown in the picture and If i have power going there and try and ground just by the casing of the motor it seems to just short and not do anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

If you put the ground wire to the case and the positive to the bolt terminal and it doesn't run, it might be junk.
You can open it up and check the brushes, bearings, etc.
Use heavy jumper cables to do the test.


----------



## mike204 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ive been just trying with a battery charger and when i touch postive to the terminal and ground to the case it shorts. What does that mean? Its a small battery charger should I be using a 12v battery with big cables? But if its shorting what will that change? Thanks!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

your motor may require more than the battery charger outputs to start turning. Maybe as high as 30 amps for a moment which would look like a short to the battery charger. After it gets spinning, the current should fall significantly depending on load.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I suggest using a circuit breaker or fuse if you test it with a battery and heavy cables. Also wear safety goggles. If it is really shorted, the cables could arc and weld and the high current can also make them "jump" and cause injury. Maybe that's why they call them "jumper" cables?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> I suggest using a circuit breaker or fuse if you test it with a battery and heavy cables. Also wear safety goggles. If it is really shorted, the cables could arc and weld and the high current can also make them "jump" and cause injury. Maybe that's why they call them "jumper" cables?


Nope, they are called jumper cables, because they allow electrical power to "jump" from one battery to another.


----------

